# Mes mails arrivent dans les SPAM de mes contacts !



## Anouchkange (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques semaines, mes mails arrivent directement dans les boite SPAM des personnes à qui j'écris. Je suis chez Free, j'ai deux comptes e-mail et d'après plusieurs personnes, sont arrivés en SPAM des mails des 2 comptes... C'est très génants ! J'ai lu sur internet que le problème venaient des boites mails qui bloquaient les mails de d'autres fournisseurs comme Free (et que les personnes devaient modifier leur réglages pour dire qu'elles acceptent) mais ça me parait bizarre. J'envoie peu de mail et quasiment pas de mail groupés (jamais plus de 4 personnes), je ne sais pas du tout ce qui a pu me faire considérer comme spameuse.
Une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
il peut y avoir plein de causes
mais d'abord  faire verifier plusieurs choses ( en face)

1- si ces adresses sont bien validées - et revalidées comme 100% clean
 -sur leur logiciel
ET
-sur leur compte en ligne

2- verifier que ce sont vraiment des messages authentiquement venant de toi

 il y a des tonnes de spam qui ont "l'air"" de venir de telle adresse mais en fait en examinent les details ( entete detaillé, contenu brut) on s'apercoit bien vite que c'est faux

 c'est un tour de passe passe classique, exemple il est TRES banal de recevoir  des spams venant...de soi même ( et c'est faux , sauf cas rares)
--
A titre indicatif , une de mes adresses free avait un moment  été listée spammeuse par le filtre d'une entreprise mal réglé; le responsable informatique s'est fait copieusement engueuler par le big boss ( qui attendait ces messages)


----------



## Anouchkange (28 Juin 2009)

Je ne comprends pas "revalidé 100 % clean" comment puis-je demander à faire revérifier mon adresse ? 
Je n'utilise pas de logiciel de mail comme outlook je vais directement sur Zimbra de Free.

Oui je parle uniquement de mail que j'ai envoyé et que les personnes ont eu du mal à lire car ils arrivent dans les spam (dommage quand c'est des mails de boulot snif donc très très dérangeant).

Est ce possible que ce soit les filtres de ces gens qui soient mal réglés (comme dans le cas que vous énoncez) mais dans ce cas qu'est ce qui est visé par le filtre ? Pour 2 de mes contacts c'était le premier mail que je leur envoyais !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2009)

Anouchkange a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas "revalidé 100 % clean" comment puis-je demander à faire revérifier mon adresse ?
> Je n'utilise pas de logiciel de mail comme outlook je vais directement sur Zimbra de Free.


ca n'a aucune importance pour l'instant

il faut verifier des choses  en face, chez le destinataire


> Oui je parle uniquement de mail que j'ai envoyé et que les personnes ont eu du mal à lire car ils arrivent dans les spam (dommage quand c'est des mails de boulot snif donc très très dérangeant).


ok



> Est ce possible que ce soit les filtres de ces gens qui soient mal réglés (comme dans le cas que vous énoncez) mais dans ce cas qu'est ce qui est visé par le filtre ?


je l'ai expliqué 
on recommence autrement

soit 
-c'est leur liste noire perso ( construite par eux)
-   leur filtre mal réglé
- ton adresse mal rentrée dans leur carnets ( en ligne et logiciel)

petite possibilité que ton adresse soit  blacklistée ( sur liste noire) à une étape avant ne dependant pas des destinataires ( liste noire externe)

ca dépend des outils utilisés , des reglages entreprise si entreprise, des outils antispams si outils independants (  chez l'utilisateur , sur le lieu si entreprise, des webmails , des FAI)



> Est ce possible que ce soit les filtres de ces gens qui soient mal réglés (comme dans le cas que vous énoncez) mais dans ce cas qu'est ce qui est visé par le filtre ?


c'est TRES variable et depend de chaque outil , voir plus haut





> Pour 2 de mes contacts c'était le premier mail que je leur envoyais !


et ben voilà
ca c'est un cas TRES  classique
par exemple de filtre réglé en mode filtrage dur ( sécurité forte) , refus de tout email ne venant pas de personnes connues et intégrées nominalement dans les listes " OK c'est un contact réel"
ou des réglages moins forts mais avec d'autres critères

et comme dit plus haut l'endroit où le filtre est reglé est très variable , ainsi que le niveau

c'est multicouches
exactement comme dans le courrier papier


----------

